# Volunteer Interview



## NBurroughs 1 (May 18, 2012)

I just graduated with a 3.61 GPA (ASMBC) and want to volunteer at a local hospital in the records department while obtaining my CPC. They have a job opening in thier business office which my doctor referred to me. Should I mention and/or give the HR my resume, cover letter, referrel, and tell him that I really want this position in the interview? Or, should I just wait until I obtain my CPC? My sister works in the medical field (Hospital Unit Clerk, Canada )and said yes, this is why you are volunteering. I am nervous and have not worked in the medical field, should I wear a suit or casual dress like everyone in my small town? I have not been interviewed in years, help


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 18, 2012)

*Go for it*

If I understand you correctly, you are going to interview for a volunteer position, but have seen a posting for a coding job you would love to have.

Dress for the position you WANT to have, not the one you have.  Wear a dress or suit, or the most professional attire you own. 

Definitely give your resume / application to HR when you go for the current interview and indicate that you are interested in the permanent position.  Ask what you need to do to prepare yourself for THAT position.  Ask whether you might even be able to be considered for THAT position at this stage of your training/experience.  

Don't be discourage if they are not receptive. Accept their response with grace and a professional demeanor. Show by your conduct that you would be a great volunteer and a team player. 

You'll do fine.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## NBurroughs 1 (May 18, 2012)

*Thank You Tessa*

Yes, my doctor referred me to a Coding position in the business office affiliated to the hospital and her, that is why I want to volunteer to show them I really want the job. I am going to take your advice and ask if my training/experience will qualify until I obtain my CPC. Thank you for your timely response and yes, you helped me alot Tessa sincerely, Nancy Burroughs


----------

